# Will attend my first Rabbit Show



## Ms. Research (Jul 18, 2011)

There is a Sanctioned Rabbit Show in my area of New Jersey on September 17th.  I plan to attend just to observe.  Any suggestions on what I should really be looking at to help with the process of getting into this hobby responsibly.  Also "etiquette".   Please advise this newbie on what and what NOT to do at a show.   I don't want to mistakenly do something I shouldn't.  I'm really looking into this seriously and don't want to do anything improper.  

I've read that if you are serious in breeding "show quality" rabbits, it's good to pick a trait and stick with it.  I'm leaning towards Holland Lops but those Netherlands and Lionheads are really interesting to me.  

Would appreciate any input to someone who is seriously thinking about it and wants to start off on the right foot.

Thanks.


----------



## manybirds (Jul 18, 2011)

One thing I have found is no matter how cute the angoras are the breeders take it very seriously and don't like you touching they're rabbits. If your just going to look do just that and talk to breeders of any breed that intersts you. You said you like ND, HL and LH? I wouldn't personaly recomend any of them for a beginner because first of all they are so so popular there is a LOT of competition, also because those cute little ones can be kind of mean (not all of them but, especialy does, can get cage possessive). I personaly like the bigger breeds like flemish giant and silver fox but I know my mom always liked the smaller breeds. When looking at buying a rabbit here are some things to cosider:

  Are you absulutly sure this is the breed you want. Not every breed is always present at a smaller show.
  Do you want a rarer or more common breed
  Is the rabbit healthy
  Do you like that color, some colors are harder to breed than others, and you should think about sticking to a color or two at first.
  How many can you keep and in what size cages. 
  Does the breeder seem like a nice person and does he take the rabbit and point out its strong and week points.
  If your not sure about the rabbits quality don't be scared to ask a judge.'
  remember angora breeds nead grooming (even lionheads) most people shave brood animals but show animals must have there coat
  breeds like english spot, harliquen, dwarf hotot and dutch need to be culled heavily because of imperfect color patterns.

    I keep english spots and flemish giants my mom keeps himilayan's and dwarf hotots. We have had in the past (not breed all of them but had them): holand lops, lion heads, netherland dwarf, polish, mini lop, mini rex, and american sable cross, thats all i can think of off the top of my head. Join ARBA and any other clubs in that area, buy the standerd of perfection. Make sure you get the right cage size because rabbits in to big of a cage can get mean. It can seam over whelming at first but if you work at it you'll be at national shows before you know it!!! good luck and if you have anymore questions just ask!

;


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 18, 2011)

I would say Holland lops they are good first time rabbits. Also note at rabbit shows rabbits normally go gor $65-$200


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 18, 2011)

My son breeds lionheads.  I would NOT recomend lion heads for a beginner.  Some of our lionheads are our easiest to care for (our single manes), but the others are definatelyt the hardest to care for (our double manes).  You have to make sure they are on a high fiber diet as they get wool block easily.  The back ends also get dirty often.  They are also a challenge with genetics.  They single manes and non true double manes are hard to get rid of as they are cute with the mane but they lose it after 6 months.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 18, 2011)

Many birds, thank you for your very honest reply.  Your recommendations about the show are exactly what I thought.  I just want to go and observe.  I've never been to one and need to acclimate myself if I choose to get involved, which I am leaning towards.   The bigger rabbits you mentioned are unique, in my eyes, and would be interesting to raise, but I do not have the space for them to do them justice in what I want to do.  I've decided either Holland Lops or Netherlands.   I really want to help keep the standards of the breed I choose.   Color is not the highest priority and I would probably go with a solid because as Many birds stated, which I understand if breeding for pattern, culling needs to be heavy.   I am prepared to cull for peanuts or a genetic fault to keep the standards, but not for color patterns.    As for my interest in lionheads, thanks to BunnyMom's input on what it would be like to raise lionheads, that has stopped my interest in this breed.   I truly feel any beginner would be overwhelmed.  That's why I didn't get them in the first place.  

I'm look forward to the Rabbit Show and will get the information to join the ARBA.  And no rabbits will be purchased.  I have two holland lops coming to me sometime that will be pets.  I'm looking forward to know them.  I will purchase my breeding rabbits when I know I'm ready to start.  After more knowledge of the standards.  And I know I will have to pay more for these rabbits.  Someone has worked hard to get these standards and their kits or proven does and bucks should be that price.  

I paid $40 each for my pets and I think it was well worth it.  Healthy pets and a breeder who was there to answer all my question.  Buying "breeding" stock, I know that's totally different and I need to know before I buy.


----------



## manybirds (Jul 18, 2011)

good luck!!!!


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 19, 2011)

I appreciate your diligence in research.  SO many buy lionheads, or other animals, because they are cute.  Once the novelty wears off the animals become neglected.  It sounds like your buns will be well looked after


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 20, 2011)

BunnyMom said:
			
		

> I appreciate your diligence in research.  SO many buy lionheads, or other animals, because they are cute.  Once the novelty wears off the animals become neglected.  It sounds like your buns will be well looked after


They are NOT Easter Bunnies or Christmas Presents.  Children must be monitored when Mom buys a bunny.  And you so right.  The animal gets neglected or worse yet released because they think it's just a rabbit and it will be OK.  Hell some do this with their children so animals or pets should not surprise you.   Thank you so much for your words of encouragement.  I am not going into this lightly.  I will make sure I know all the details even before one bunny is born.  I will not bring more bunnies into this world because I want to make something "cute".  If I show or breed, it will be for standards and to help bring back the line because it's being shaded by color.  And lost.


----------

